

Ask HN: The best Internet browser for young children? - johnwards

I&#x27;d like to start letting my oldest browse the internet. However I don&#x27;t want to have to setup and find all the content for him.<p>I&#x27;m pretty sure I have seen startups come and go that look like they do this, but that was before the kids were old enough for me to remember!<p>Any recommendations? 5+ is the age range, but anything for younger is fine too.<p>Linux preferable (Raspberry PI etc), if not then a Mac, and if I must Windows.<p>Ta muchly!
======
tobylane
Letting them find their own content is something I'd question. On Wikipedia
there's a list of (explicit) images you can't include in any other pages. I
would hope there is, or would make, an extension that limits access to those
pages on my children's local copy of wikipedia.

I've had very little experience with guiding children on non-tablets. Once I
ran the iPad simulator, another time I put the resolution to the smallest
possible. This made the buttons big and the amount of the webpage visible as
manageable as possible. The first is much better for any children who've been
on an iPad, even if they now need a mouse. The latter is passable.

------
devb0x
I am not letting my daughter go mad on the net when she's 5, I think she'll
need guidance and therefore, my browser and my attention will be hers when she
starts netting away

------
Joyfield
Lynx, then porn will be an non issue.

